# Rosebud & Joy Farm. Michigan Milks?



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody ever here of Rose Bud Milk. Cool Picture of Roses embossed on glass. No City listed on bottle but found near Mount Clemens Michigan so I assume it's a Michigan milk. Anybody know if it's tough or worth anything? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2012)

Found this Joy Farm milk from Detroit today also. Is this a common bottle or tough? anybody know? Bill?  LEON.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

The Rosebud has got to be worth some bucks with that name and great embossing. Very nice []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2012)

> The Rosebud has got to be worth some bucks with that name and great embossing. Very nice


I feel like saying why but that would ruin the movie. []


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2012)

Here you go.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rosebud&oq=rosebud&gs_l=youtube-reduced.12..0l4.4448.7386.0.14677.7.5.0.2.2.0.399.1349.1j0j1j3.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.4N_E9Sp2EgI


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Leon,

 Never heard of it, but there is this:

 "Rosebud Creamery, C. Phillinski, 252 Grandy Ave., Detroit " Michigan Dairymen's 1908.

 Rosebud was one of the Big 6 Dairies of Detroit in 1931.

 "ROSEBUD MILK HAS PLAYED ITS PART IN BUILDING THE ATHLETES OF THE C IT Y C O L LE G E ROSEBUD CREAMERY MELROSE 2684 Quality Beverages Cream Top f Grange Birch f Ginger Ale 5 5 5 Made and Bottled only by American Products Company Detroit, Mich. Established 1890 we Delzrez' Promptly .J L r 1â€ Wayne State yearbook 1925.




From.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, my info said it was on Antietum street in Detroit, Wonder if it moved around over the years? LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2012)

> Thanks, my info said it was on Antietum street in Detroit, Wonder if it moved around over the years? LEON.


You have to think of a few things with dairy bottles. Same with soda, beer and other bottles. Many, especially in cities were processing plants or what we sometimes call co-op's. They purchased the milk from the actual farmers and just called themselves a creamery etc.. The movement of an address was very common for expansion or plant reduction so that makes total sense..


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 12, 2012)

Leon,
 I believe that what I told you holds- Rosebud Creamery was located (at one time) on Rosebud St.  I'll have to see what I can find on that. It does look like they moved. If they were one of the largest in Detroit, it makes sense they would have outgrown facilities.
 Bill


----------



## LindaD (Dec 5, 2019)

*Rosebud Creamery*

Dear Leon,

My great grandfather was Clem Phillipski and I am very interested in securing dairy bottles from Rosebud Creamery.  Is this bottle for sale and/or do you have any ideas where i might locate more bottles from Rosebud

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.

Linda 



hemihampton said:


> Found this Joy Farm milk from Detroit today also. Is this a common bottle or tough? anybody know? Bill?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi Linda, I still have the Rosebud somewhere boxed up. But don't know where.  Not sure I want to sell it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2022)




----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2022)

2 more Rosebuds. Red Pyro Glaze. LEON.


----------

